# 87 300ZX how many left



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well suposedly from z31.com there were 33,282 300ZX's made in 87... After 17+ years and many wrecks does anyone have a logical answer of how many are left? Hell just having one of 33,000 makes me feel special


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well suposedly from z31.com there were 33,282 300ZX's made in 87... After 17+ years and many wrecks does anyone have a logical answer of how many are left? Hell just having one of 33,000 makes me feel special


How many tubo models did they make in 87?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

No one can really say how many are left you will hear all sorts of numbers but the truth is it is impossible to tell.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

87_300zxT said:


> How many tubo models did they make in 87?



Not sure


----------



## BlankgazeY (Mar 11, 2004)

is there any way to find this info out... and sort of natinal Nissan database that lists registered cars??? plus, does this number count failady Z's in japan???


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It's not possible. Like I said before it is impossible to know how many are left at best you can get estimates but noone reall knows.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have an automatic turbo 87 so I am extra cool-haha


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I have a manual turbo 87 so I will smoke u lol... Now that's extra cool


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

HEHE who is going to smoke who? The manual will cream the auto. I wanna come play in this game though.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sounds good lol where is Tullahoma? I'm going to TN in a little over a week


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

well its 10 miles from the Jack Daniels Distillery which is in southern Middle Tennessee. Where are you going in Tennessee?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dresden, TN ... It's Hickville, USA but it's in the top left corner or TN. Nice small town


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah thats nowhere near me LOL. Have fun though it must suck with all the hicks. But I live in the capital of rice in Tennessee. Here we have ricerhicks and believe me it isn't pretty.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude- having an auto adds like 150 hp- didnt you know that? I like having an auto- my other car that was my daily driver/autocross car- that got old driving in morning traffic trying to talk on the phone, shift, eat my donut, do my nails etc etc etc.............


----------



## HollyLover (May 22, 2006)

*87 300 zx*

I also have an 87 300zx(T) with a manual but i can't get it started


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

86>87. And mine runs, with not a scratch on it. HA!


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

0341TODD said:


> I have an automatic turbo 87 so I am extra cool-haha


I have an Red automatic turbo 87 2+2 GLL, charcoal leather seats and all the options with 62,000 miles. (Canadian model) One Family car.


----------

